
Show HN: [WebGL Demo] Interactive Mesh Deformation in JavaScript - erkaman
https://mikolalysenko.github.io/laplacian-deformation/demo.html
======
erkaman
Hi, this is a demo that me and my friend have worked on for some weeks. Note
that it takes a while to load the demo

In case the demo doesn't run, I have prepared a video of it
here([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bykYClXkRg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bykYClXkRg))

This is a demo that implements laplacian deformation in Javascript. Laplacian
deformation is a technique that allows you to deform an arbitrary mesh as if
it were a cloth-like material. In the demo, you can grab handles on the mesh,
and drag them. The vertices of the rest of the mesh are then smoothly updated,
resulting in a deformation. The deformations produced by this technique tend
to look natural, since the general shape of the mesh is preserved. This kind
of technique is useful in 3D-modeling software.

------
grizzles
This is cool. How come I can't add/remove arbitrary handles?

~~~
erkaman
Basically because it takes a lot of calculation and time to add them, so I
didn't add the feature yet. I am working on making the calculation faster.

